# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Unicef i Pampers

## andrijana

Sigurne sam da ste cule za akciju 1 paket pelena=1 cjepivo.
Ono sto mene zivcira je to sto Pampers daje (ako sam dobro zapamtila) 0,007 dolara po svakom paketu.
Mi ne kupujemo Pampers pelene iz nebitno-kojeg razloga, ali bi podrzala akciju za cjepivo protiv tetanusa.

Da ne duljim.. Ako netko zeli podrzati akciju, a nije ljubitelj Pampersa, evo link i broj ziro-racuna...

Pozdrav!
http://www.unicef.hr/show.jsp?newsco...010#news124010

_Akcija u Hrvatskoj traje od 1. listopada do 31. prosinca 2008. Osim kupnjom Pampersovih proizvoda posebno označenih UNICEF-ovom naljepnicom, akciju je moguće podržati i uplatom na UNICEF-ov račun preko ove stranice, ili uplatom na žiro račun 2360000-1500124852, poziv na broj 869 - 01._

----------


## Fana

Meni je skočio tlak kad sam vidjela koliko zapravo oni doniraju po paketu. Ne znam je li to i inače praksa s takvim akcijama, ali donirati tako malo je zbilja sramota.
Hvala za link.

----------


## andrijana

Placam internet bankarstvom i nije mi htjelo primiti poziv na broj, pa sam upisala 00 jos ispred i bilo je ok...

 :Love:

----------


## Mukica

najiskrenije, tesko mi je vjerovati da jedno cijelpivo kosta ni pola kune

----------


## mujica

Meni nije jasno, ako pampersice žele dati novce Unicefu za cijepljenje, zašto jednostavno ne daju novce i šute. 
Ipak je to najobičnija reklama za pampers.

----------


## Mukica

pa da
stvar je u reklami - ne rade oni to zato sto im je dosita stalo, nego zato sto zele jos vise zaraditi

pa se zaljepe u unicegf i kazu .. pa gle kak smo mi super - eto dat cemo unicefu lovu da kupi cjepiva, al samo da znate da imamo i pelene _za osjetljive kože novorođenčadi, s posebnim gornjim slojem s velikim porama koje apsorbiraju izmet_

----------


## a zakaj

cekajte, a u cemu je problem?
u tome sto se neka tvrtka reklamira?
ima li neka koja se ne reklamira?

ne kuzim.
pa bolje da daju i tu sicu za cjepivo, nego da potrose tu istu lovu za tv reklame.

----------


## Mukica

dada  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
mislis ovakve reklame???

Pampers UNICEF Commercial

----------


## Mukica

zanima me jel neko upratio mozda jesu li pampersice i ini pampproizvodi poskupili za kunu ili dvije zadnjih dana?

----------


## miha

> Ono sto mene zivcira je to sto Pampers daje (ako sam dobro zapamtila) 0,007 dolara po svakom paketu.


a čuj, oni očito daju barem nešto (znaš onu staru '_zrno do zrna pogača_'?). 

drugi ne daju ni to :/ ...

----------


## mama courage

vi očekujete da netko (poput velikih tvrtki) nešto daje bez da ima od toga koristi ?! čemu to ?! to bi bilo glupo. a sponsoring i sl. nije nelegalno, stoga. kome smeta, pa nek ne daje i ne kupuje te proizvode.

----------


## ja_mama

o tom sam bas danas razmisljala u konzumu
mrzim pampersice al bi doniral novceke
hvala   :Kiss:

----------


## puntica

> zanima me jel neko upratio mozda jesu li pampersice i ini pampproizvodi poskupili za kunu ili dvije zadnjih dana?


ja ne koristim ali mi je prijateljica rekla da je   :Evil or Very Mad:  jer su nedavno poskupile.
ma ništa ja ne vjerujem u te donacije, samo mi dignu živce. i ne bih kupila pampersice zbog toga, radije bih uplatila na žiro račun...
to je sve vrlo vješta reklama koja igra na sentimente roditelja i zato je PODLA!

----------


## miha

> Mukica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> zanima me jel neko upratio mozda jesu li pampersice i ini pampproizvodi poskupili za kunu ili dvije zadnjih dana?
> 
> 
> ja ne koristim ali mi je prijateljica rekla da je   jer su nedavno poskupile.


to očito ovisi u dućanu, jer koliko vidim u mulleru i u konzumu pampers active fit drži istu cijenu već barem godinu dana (osim povremenih akcija kada su nešto jeftinije...)

----------


## abonjeko

> Meni nije jasno, ako pampersice žele dati novce Unicefu za cijepljenje, zašto jednostavno ne daju novce i šute. 
> Ipak je to najobičnija reklama za pampers.


Ma kako ti nije jasno....to se zove "cause related" marketing i na tom pojmu završavam postdiplomski....šestogodišnje studiranje mi je donijelo jedan gadan okus necenzuriranosti kada je riječ o multinacionalkama...pare, pare, pare...pokreću svijet...
...meni nije jasno kako se toga nije nitko prije sjetio.... :/ 

ALI, bolje i na ovakav način podizati i održavati svijest o afričkom preživljavanju jer se i u ovakvim situacijama nađu "skvoteri" koji uvijek pronalaze načina za drugačije vrste uplata...(kao što je to uspjela andrijana)  :Kiss:

----------


## niccoleta

bolje da tako nešto nisu ni reklamirali, sramota koliko je nula iza zareza....

----------


## cvijeta73

> mujica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Meni nije jasno, ako pampersice žele dati novce Unicefu za cijepljenje, zašto jednostavno ne daju novce i šute. 
> Ipak je to najobičnija reklama za pampers.
> 
> 
> Ma kako ti nije jasno....to se zove "cause related" marketing i na tom pojmu završavam postdiplomski....šestogodišnje studiranje mi je donijelo jedan gadan okus necenzuriranosti kada je riječ o multinacionalkama...pare, pare, pare...pokreću svijet...
> ...meni nije jasno kako se toga nije nitko prije sjetio.... :/ 
> ...


abonjeko, vjerovala ili ne...evo i mog potpisa na tvoj post.   :Grin:

----------


## abonjeko

> abonjeko prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  mujica prvotno napisa
> ...


  :Naklon:  NAPOKON netko!!!!!  :Grin:  

 :Kiss:

----------


## BusyBee

> Meni nije jasno, ako pampersice žele dati novce Unicefu za cijepljenje, zašto jednostavno ne daju novce i šute. 
> Ipak je to najobičnija reklama za pampers.


Tocno ovo sam dosla napisati.

Bljak Pampers!

----------


## MGrubi

ako kupim pampers (neću, ovo je teoretski) dajem novce za cjepivo
da li dajem novce za experimetalno cjepivo (friško na tržištu) koje koristi (kao i svi ostali) nerazvijene zemlje kao test poligone ?
a definitivno uništavam i zagađujem okolinu ... više zagađenja = više boleština ...

----------


## anchie76

Znam da je ovo bio cilj da se pampers izreklamira, ali meni je on samo dobio veeeeeliki minus predznak.  Bljak akcija.

----------


## rula

Cure, pa nije samo razlika u cjeni nego je i razlika u kolicini pelena u jednom pakovanju. Em su poskupile (nebitno koliko), em su smanjile broj pelena!

----------


## mujica

OT: smanjilo se i pakiranje Ariela i velikih Milka čokolada....

----------


## apricot

kako misliš "smanjila se Milka"?
više nije 300 grama?

----------


## bebelina

panika, a?  :Laughing:

----------


## BusyBee

> OT: smanjilo se i pakiranje Ariela i velikih Milka čokolada....


ali ariel prodaje foru da je koncentriran pa da ga treba manje za pranje

----------


## litala

i milka se skoncentrirala???  :Shock:  :Shock:  :Shock:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Mukica

kolko sam ja skuzila ovo je zapravo unicefova, a ne pampersova akcija

----------


## apricot

> i milka se skoncentrirala???


šta te briga, ti ionako ne voliš Milku

----------


## litala

al ce tebi manje trebat  :Grin: 

a i milka je predvodnica - ona krene, svi za njom nastave  :Wink:

----------


## mamma san

mi to o unicefu i pampersu ili o milki?  

 :Coffee:

----------


## MGrubi

> kolko sam ja skuzila ovo je zapravo unicefova, a ne pampersova akcija


pala na marketing

cccc

----------


## Mukica

ne kuzim :?

----------


## MGrubi

šala

pampers se prodao kroz unicef

kako jedna svjetska dobrotvorna organizacija može podržavati zagađivača?

novci su novci .. ali opet.. mogli su Milku nagovoriti
ja bih se odma žrtvovala   :Grin:

----------


## ninet

A u vrijeme kad je razvijan kriterij za odabir partnera iz privatnog sektora, ekoloska svijest - kao takva - nije postojala...

----------


## puntica

> kako misliš "smanjila se Milka"?
> više nije 300 grama?


danas provjerila, velika milka ima 250g.
eto kako misle na našu liniju. hvala ti Milko!   :Grin:

----------


## vidra

a velika dorina je u mom dućanu poskupila 10kn  8)

----------


## Dia

> apricot prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> kako misliš "smanjila se Milka"?
> više nije 300 grama?
> 
> 
> danas provjerila, velika milka ima 250g.
> eto kako misle na našu liniju. hvala ti Milko!


bilo je neki dan o tome na potrošackom kodu, odgovor je bio da je istrazivanje trzista doslo do zakljucka da je za hrvatsku podobnije pakiranje milke od 250 g  :?

----------


## Ninči

Meni je to prejadno :/ Ja ako hoću donirati Unicefu, odem fino na banku i uplatim na njihov žiro račun. Sigurno neću  zbog toga kupovati neke stvari koje mi ne trebaju i koje ne želim kupovati!

Ista stvar je sa onom reklamom za bankovnu karticu (nisam sad sigurna od koje banke)...u stilu "Za svaku potrošenu kunu tom karticom oni doniraju dio Unicefu". Jad i čemer  :Mad:

----------


## tajchi73

uopće me ne čudi što otvorih temu koja  više nema veze s naslovom  :Rolling Eyes:  , ali sam zato  :shock:  smanjenjem čokolade ( kako sada mužu objasnit da mi je malo jedna velika Milka ). 





> danas provjerila, velika milka ima 250g. 
> eto kako misle na našu liniju. hvala ti Milko!




ne zahvaljuj im, to je napravljeno vjerojatno zbog slabije prodaje pa je zaključak da će sa smanjenjem gramaže ( naravno najveće ) žene ( navučene na milku ) morat kupovat duplo i eto bolje prodaje   :Mad:  . I uspjeh im je zagarantiran. Uskoro ruke mogu poćet trljat  fitnes  i ini drugi centri.

----------


## koryanshea

pa nije poanta u tome da kupujete pampers iako vam se gadi, očito imate alternativu. ali pošto je pampers jako raširen na tržištu, hrpa ljudi će na taj način pomoć akciji. iako, moram reć da je i meni gadljivo mala svota koju doniraju, baš  :Sad:

----------


## krumpiric

ja sam samo skužila da je reklama s mukicina linka rasistička totales. Bogati bjelci kupuju fini pampers i spašavaju jadne sve ostale rase i vjere.

----------


## cvijeta73

> ja sam samo skužila da je reklama s mukicina linka rasistička totales. Bogati bjelci kupuju fini pampers i spašavaju jadne sve ostale rase i vjere.


sad sam je tek pogledala - odvratna do kraja, degutantno i gledati.

----------


## ninet

Ha ha...a ja sam mislila da je do mene....Bas mi je zasmetao taj WASP vs. ostatak svijeta pristup...

----------


## Deaedi

> ja sam samo skužila da je reklama s mukicina linka rasistička totales. Bogati bjelci kupuju fini pampers i spašavaju jadne sve ostale rase i vjere.


Ja bi rekla da je ta reklama realna. Obracaju se svojoj ciljnoj skupini.

----------


## ninet

To je istina, ali je ne cini manje nekorektnom...zato valjda i pustaju onu sa spavajucim bebama

----------


## pomikaki

reklama mi je   :Crying or Very sad:   :/   :Rolling Eyes:  
a mene muči neko vrijeme ona dm-ova akcija _sve za nju_ gdje kao kupnjom plastične vrećice pomažem u borbi protiv raka dojke... zašto ne bi bile platnene, odmah bi ih kupila?

S tim što je paket pampersica puno gora stvar od vrećice, ali ja nekako za tu akciju nisam znala (i dalje izgleda e gledam dovoljno tv-a), pa me nije mučilo.

----------


## the enchantress

> reklama mi je    :/   
> a mene muči neko vrijeme ona dm-ova akcija _sve za nju_ gdje kao kupnjom plastične vrećice pomažem u borbi protiv raka dojke... zašto ne bi bile platnene, odmah bi ih kupila?


debeli x

Ja sam čak mislila otići tamo ili pisati nekome da zašto vrećice nisu platnene ili bar papirnate. Ovako mi je baš nekako bezveze ju kupiti.

----------


## mamma Juanita

svašta bih mogla sad napisati, ali moram bit pristojna.
žao mi je što ti novci navodno odlaze za nabavku cjepiva, radije bih da se siromašnim zemljama na drugi način pomogne, a ima ih bezbroj.
npr., dati im što za jesti i pitku vodu za piće i za higijenu, pa da ne budu toliko bolesni.
opet se (tipično za današnji svijet, osobito zapadnjački) cilja na simptom, a uzrok ostaje..

nikako ne podržavam ovu akciju, a reklama je zaista no comment.

----------


## kljucic

> ja sam samo skužila da je reklama s mukicina linka rasistička totales. Bogati bjelci kupuju fini pampers i spašavaju jadne sve ostale rase i vjere.


X



> a mene muči neko vrijeme ona dm-ova akcija sve za nju gdje kao kupnjom plastične vrećice pomažem u borbi protiv raka dojke... zašto ne bi bile platnene, odmah bi ih kupila?


X



> svašta bih mogla sad napisati, ali moram bit pristojna.
> žao mi je što ti novci navodno odlaze za nabavku cjepiva, radije bih da se siromašnim zemljama na drugi način pomogne, a ima ih bezbroj.
> npr., dati im što za jesti i pitku vodu za piće i za higijenu, pa da ne budu toliko bolesni.
> opet se (tipično za današnji svijet, osobito zapadnjački) cilja na simptom, a uzrok ostaje..
> 
> nikako ne podržavam ovu akciju, a reklama je zaista no comment.


X

E jesam se sad ispotpisivala   :Laughing:

----------


## Luminitsa

> a mene muči neko vrijeme ona dm-ova akcija _sve za nju_ gdje kao kupnjom plastične vrećice pomažem u borbi protiv raka dojke... zašto ne bi bile platnene, odmah bi ih kupila?


Možda misle da ih onda ne bi kupila 5-6 nego samo jednu?  :Smile: 

Što se Pampersa tiče, prilično sam sigurna da si mogu priuštiti donirane zeru veće cifre.

----------


## pomikaki

> pomikaki prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a mene muči neko vrijeme ona dm-ova akcija _sve za nju_ gdje kao kupnjom plastične vrećice pomažem u borbi protiv raka dojke... zašto ne bi bile platnene, odmah bi ih kupila?
> 
> 
> Možda misle da ih onda ne bi kupila 5-6 nego samo jednu?


ta jedna moja platnena bi koštala kao bar 20 plastičnih... ali bi ih sigurno manje drugih ljudi kupovalo  :/

----------


## MGrubi

> a mene muči neko vrijeme ona dm-ova akcija _sve za nju_ gdje kao kupnjom plastične vrećice pomažem u borbi protiv raka dojke... zašto ne bi bile platnene, odmah bi ih kupila?
> .


zato ja više volim one 0600 telefone, to odmah okrenem
tih par kuna mi neće faliti

----------


## kahna

> a mene muči neko vrijeme ona dm-ova akcija _sve za nju_ gdje kao kupnjom plastične vrećice pomažem u borbi protiv raka dojke... zašto ne bi bile platnene, odmah bi ih kupila?
> .


Ja sam kunu dala, a vrećicu ostavila   :Wink:  
I tako svaki put.

I bljedo me gledaju, u dućanima, kad skupljam stvari u ruke, a ne želim vrećicu. Niti onu besplatnu  
A platnenu uredno zaboravim doma   :Laughing:

----------


## Kaae

Haha. Dajem i ja kunu skoro svaki put, a plasticnu vrecicu ostavljam u ducanu.

----------


## puntica

a zasto umjesto kuna za vrecicu ne uplatite a racun?! broj piše na vrecici...   :Laughing:

----------


## Tina406

Ne mogu vjerovati kako većina vas na ovom forumu plitko razmišlja. Kao prvo po čemu je odvratna ova reklama?? Što je odvratno u njoj?? Kao drugo, pampers daje 0,007 dolara za cjepivo, a što daju druge pelene? Ništa. Pa bolje malo po malo, nego ništa. Ovdje nije bitno čija je reklama, bit je da dio novca od pampersa ide u dobrotvorne svrhe i svaka im čast na tome. Nitko nije primoran kupiti pampers, onaj tko ih ne koristi, a želi donirati novac ima i tu mogućnost, sve su opcije otvorene, a što se tiče reklama, one su dio naše stvarnosti, reklamira se pa skoro sve na tržištu, sve je to ponuda i potražnja. Mi koristimo pampers i odlična mi je reklama, a i malim djelom se ja osjećam pozitivno jer je i moj novac išao za cjepiva, malo ali ipak nešto.   :Smile:  
Znam sada ćete me svi napasti, ali ni prvi ni zadnji put na ovom forumu.

----------


## kahna

> Ne mogu vjerovati kako većina vas na ovom forumu plitko razmišlja. Kao prvo po čemu je odvratna ova reklama?? Što je odvratno u njoj?? Kao drugo, pampers daje 0,007 dolara za cjepivo, a što daju druge pelene? Ništa. Pa bolje malo po malo, nego ništa. Ovdje nije bitno čija je reklama, bit je da dio novca od pampersa ide u dobrotvorne svrhe i svaka im čast na tome. Nitko nije primoran kupiti pampers, onaj tko ih ne koristi, a želi donirati novac ima i tu mogućnost, sve su opcije otvorene, a što se tiče reklama, one su dio naše stvarnosti, reklamira se pa skoro sve na tržištu, sve je to ponuda i potražnja. Mi koristimo pampers i odlična mi je reklama, a i malim djelom se ja osjećam pozitivno jer je i moj novac išao za cjepiva, malo ali ipak nešto.   
> Znam sada ćete me svi napasti, ali ni prvi ni zadnji put na ovom forumu.


Hm, oke!
Zašto onda, ako nije SAMO reklama i navlakuša (kao i sve druge) nije
 navedeno - za one koji ne koriste Pampers ili ne koriste pelene uopće
 - ako želite pomoći, uplatite na taj i taj račun?

----------


## Tina406

Možeš li biti imalo više sitničavija??   :Kiss:

----------


## kahna

> Možeš li biti imalo više sitničavija??


Pa o tome se raspravljalo. Zar ne?

Dobro i o gramaži Milke   :Laughing:

----------


## Tina406

Pa koliko vidim, ne nije, jer svi ste osudili pampers da se samo reklamira, ali po meni radi i korisno, koliko god to nekome smetalo i koliko god netko ne može prihvatiti nekakvu humanitrnu akciju, i koliko god sudili ovdje, zanima me koliko vas je uplatilo nešto novaca unicefu? I kako samo znate da su pampersice poskupile, a ne koristite ih. Ja nisam primjetila poskupljenje a koristimo ih. tako da..

----------


## meda

> ja sam samo skužila da je reklama s mukicina linka rasistička totales. Bogati bjelci kupuju fini pampers i spašavaju jadne sve ostale rase i vjere.


x

reklama je katastrofa :shock:

----------


## Zorana

Ne nego vi, ustvari, ne mozete prihvatiti humanitarne akcije.  :Grin:

----------


## kahna

> Pa koliko vidim, ne nije, jer svi ste osudili pampers da se samo reklamira, ali po meni radi i korisno, koliko god to nekome smetalo i koliko god netko ne može prihvatiti nekakvu humanitrnu akciju, i koliko god sudili ovdje, *zanima me koliko vas je uplatilo nešto novaca unicefu*? I kako samo znate da su pampersice poskupile, a ne koristite ih. Ja nisam primjetila poskupljenje a koristimo ih. tako da..


Sve što sam i za što sam uplatila je MOJA osobna stvar.
Pa ne uplatim da mi netko likuje, nego zato što ŽELIM uplatiti i fućka mi se
dal netko zna za to   :Smile: 

I bdw. reklama sa linka je koma.

----------


## Tina406

Baš si me nasmijala..  :Raspa:

----------


## Mukica

ne kuzim kaj ti je tu smijesno
ja ti isto ne bi rekla koliko sam uplatila za bilo koju dobrotvornu ili humanitarnu akciju
*sto se to tebe tice?*

----------


## Tina406

> ne kuzim kaj ti je tu smijesno
> ja ti isto ne bi rekla koliko sam uplatila za bilo koju dobrotvornu ili humanitarnu akciju
> *sto se to tebe tice?*


Nisam ni pitala KOLIKO ste uplatile, nisam tražila ni da mi se izjasne oni koji su uplatili, već sam navela da pljujete po pampersu i njihovoj akciji sa unicefom, a  većina vas ovdje nije nigdje uplatilo niti lipe. U biti što se uopće čudim što ste tako ogorčeni..

----------


## Mukica

ak je neko ogorcen onda si to ti

ako i komentiramo akciju unicefa i pampersa to je zato sto se IMA sto komentirati
od same ideje akcije, preko spota i preko cijepiva za zemlje treceg svijeta pa na dalje

unicef je pod povecalom javnosti jer od iste te javnosti svako malo trazi neke donacije za ove ili one svoje akcije i projekte po HR i sirom svijeta
ljudi imaju pravo komentirati bez obzira jesu li IKADA ili  nikada IKOME uplatili i lipe ili uplacuju peridocno kako im se svidja i kako mogu

ako unicef misli da ima pravo meni poslat zamolbu za donaciju skupa s telefonskim racunom, onda ja mogu i komentirat istu

ako ti akciju podrzavas ja nemam apsolutno nista protiv toga - tvoja stvar

ja je ne podrzavam niti cu ikad podrzvata ikoju slicnu - jednostavno mi se ne svidja nacin na koji unicef skuplja novce, a od toga mi se samo manje svidja nacin na koji ga trosi

----------


## Tina406

> ja je ne podrzavam niti cu ikad podrzvata ikoju slicnu - jednostavno mi se ne svidja nacin na koji unicef skuplja novce, a od toga *mi se samo manje svidja nacin na koji ga trosi*


Jako lijepo si to sročila..

Kako god, ne da mi se prepucavati, meni je jako lijepo i podržavam humanitarnce akcije, pogotovo kada se tiče dobrobiti djece.
I mislim da svaka normalna i realna osoba takvo nešto podržava.

----------


## Tina406

I mislim da svaka normalna i realna osoba takvo nešto podržava i rado sudjeluje u tome.

----------


## marta

Ja sam normalna, zdrava i realna pa ne sudjelujem u ovakvim akcijama niti ih podrzavam. Cak niti ne vjerujam previse da su u interesu djece. 

Ima jos jedna akcija koju ne podrzavam. To je ona kupovina plasticnih vrecica u DM-u za omogucavanje psiholoske pomoci zenama oboljelim od karcinoma. Nije mi prihvatljiva tkva akcija. Zna se da zagadjenje okoline utjece na vecu pojavu karcinoma i onda se protiv tog istog karcinoma borimo kupovinom plasticnih vrecica... :/ Da su platnene, kupila bih i da kostaju 50kn, ovako cu novce uplatiti direktno.

----------


## puntica

> Ja sam normalna, zdrava i realna pa ne sudjelujem u ovakvim akcijama niti ih podrzavam. Cak niti ne vjerujam previse da su u interesu djece.


X   :Sad:

----------


## nenaa

Kupujem activ fit od pampersa koji u trg. lancu u kojem ga ja kupujem košta 104,99. A isti taj paket koji ja kupujem u istom trg. centeru jučer je na redovnoj polici bio i ovaj moj od 104,99 i na posebnom stalku takav isti uz oznaku za akciju unicefa i bio je 1 kn skuplji. BEZOBRAZLUK. Ipak sam uzela taj kunu skuplji jer sam emotivka i nadam se da ide novac tamo gdje kažu.

----------


## Tina406

Gle, ta 1 kn nama apsolutno ništa ne znači, a unicefu za cjepiva jako puno znači. Po meni to nije bezobrazluk, jer ti to ne moraš kupiti ako ne želiš, imaš mogućnost kupiti i te pelene 1 kn jeftinije po regularnoj cijeni, tako da nema bezobrazluka u ničemu.  :Kiss:

----------


## cvijeta73

> Gle, ta 1 kn nama apsolutno ništa ne znači, a unicefu za cjepiva jako puno znači. Po meni to nije bezobrazluk, jer ti to ne moraš kupiti ako ne želiš, imaš mogućnost kupiti i te pelene 1 kn jeftinije po regularnoj cijeni, tako da nema bezobrazluka u ničemu.


kako nema - pa koji je onda faktor pampers kad ti uplaćuješ unicefu za donaciju? što, dozvolili su unicefu da okače svoj logo na pampers   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## kahna

> Tina406 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Gle, ta 1 kn nama apsolutno ništa ne znači, a unicefu za cjepiva jako puno znači. Po meni to nije bezobrazluk, jer ti to ne moraš kupiti ako ne želiš, imaš mogućnost kupiti i te pelene 1 kn jeftinije po regularnoj cijeni, tako da nema bezobrazluka u ničemu. 
> 
> 
> kako nema - pa koji je onda faktor pampers kad ti uplaćuješ unicefu za donaciju? što, dozvolili su unicefu da okače svoj logo na pampers


Ni ja ne kužim  :? 
Pa kaj nije reklama - kupite Pampers, a mi OD TOGA dajemo Unicef-u za cijepiva.
Ovo s posklupljenjem je totalni bezobrazluk i debelo, debelo reklama i NIŠTA više.

----------


## nenaa

Ja ću od srca uplatiti unicefu novac potreban za cjepljenje. Svako toliko izaberem akciju pa pomognem. Bilo telefonom, uplatnicom, nekako. Ne mogu sve jer bi uskoro skupljali novac da pomognemo meni, ali konkretna akcija se zaista reklamira na način kupite pelene, a mi ćemo od toga izdvojiti kunu. A onda ih ja nađem na posebnom stalku sa posebnom cijenom.
I nije problem u kuni nego u načinu reklamiranja. Kunu po paketu su mogli dati i bez da to bude na tv. Učinak je isti. Ja neću zbog akcije kupiti 10 paketa odjednom nego koliko mi treba, a tko ne voli pampers neće uopće i onda dakle u pitanju je samo "hej PAAAAAMPEEEEERS!!!!", a ne sirota dječica i cjepivo.

----------


## Tina406

Ma ja vas ne kužim nikako. Nitko vas ne sili da kupujete uopće pampers, a kamoli još da date kunu više za paket koji inače koristite (za one koji koriste pampers). Reklama je da pampers pomaže unicefu, i oni koji koriste pamers mogu kupiti pakete za oznakom unicef. Ako se ne reklamira, mnogi ne bi ni znali da imaju tu soluciju. ''Ima znak na peleni''? Ja prva ne čitam što piše i koji su znakovi na peleni, nego samo uzmem s police active fit i to je to. Ovako ipak obratim pozornost. 

Isto tako da recimo baby love ima humanitarnu akciju, ja ih ne bi kupila jer ih ne koristimo i ne bi shvatila reklamu kao ''kupi baš te pelene'' tako da ne razumijem zašto vama toliko smeta pampersova reklama. Vjerojatno jer većina vas ovdje koristi platnene i totalno ste protiv ''plastičnih'' pelena pa vas sve u vezi s tim bode u oči. To je barem moje mišljenje. 
Isto kao što ste i alergični ako netko spomene AD, ista stvar, samo o ''plastičnim'' pelena smiješ ovdje pisati a o AD ne smiješ, jedina je ta razl. 
Još bi totalno i zabranili reklame pampersa i sličnih pelena, dam se kladiti.

----------


## puntica

mi koristimo platnene. ponekad i jednokratne (kad smo na putu, uglavnom).
da netko počne reklamirat platnene na način da 1kn od kupnje ide u dobrotvorne svrhe, ali da onda te platnene koštaju kunu više bila bih   :Evil or Very Mad:  jer to nije nikakva dobrotvorna akcija, to je lopovluk i reklama. Radije bih, kao što sam već rekla, tu kunu (ili koju kunu više) uplatila sama na račun unicefa.

da je, u ovom slučaju pampers (ali bilo je još prilično sličnih primjera), uplatio novce koje je potrošio na reklamu direktno unicefu...to bi bila dobrotvorna akcija, ovo je...REKLAMA i .

----------


## Tina406

> da je, u ovom slučaju pampers (ali bilo je još prilično sličnih primjera), uplatio novce koje je potrošio na reklamu direktno unicefu...to bi bila dobrotvorna akcija, ovo je...REKLAMA i .


Je, da, reklama je, ali koliko se još razl. reklama vrti po televiziji pa nikome ništa, cijeli svijet je u reklamama. Zašto vam onda smeta pampers. Iovako ionako se pampers reklamira sa ili bez unicefa. Ovo je samo jedan plus običnoj reklami koja bi svejedno bila po televiziji.   :Kiss:

----------


## Frida

> Još bi totalno i zabranili reklame pampersa i sličnih pelena, dam se kladiti.


Ne samo reklame, već i proizvodnju istih!!!   :Rolling Eyes:  

Ja ni u jednom postu nisam pročitala ovo što ti pišeš, cure reagiraju na marketing koji je zaista odvratan.

Ono čega se ja držim je "neka ti ne zna ljevica što čini desnica, da tvoja milostinja bude u skrovitosti", a vjerujem da veliki broj pojedinaca, što pravnih, što fizičkih osoba radi isto.

Off topic, što se tiče razgovora o AD to smo već apsolvirali, ako teba evo podsjetnik:




> MEĐUNARODNI PRAVILNIK O MARKETINGU NADOMJESTAKA ZA MAJČINO MLIJEKO: 
> 
> Roda je od rujna 2003. godina članica IBFANa - krovne asocijacija svih koji štite, promiču i pružaju podršku dojenju te podržavaju principe Međunarodnog pravilnika o marketingu nadomjestaka za majčino mlijeko. Međunarodni pravilnik su 1980. godine usvojile zemlje članice WHO, a ima za cilj zaštitu, promociju i pružanje podrške dojenju. Zbirka je to pravila postavljenih pred proizvođače proizvoda iz djelokruga pravilnika te zdravstvene djelatnike jer se smatra da tako delikatni proizvodi namjenjeni najmlađima ne smiju biti prepušteni slobodnom tržištu i agresivnim reklamnim kampanjama. 
> Pravilnik se primjenjuje na marketing, i s njime povezane djelatnosti, slijedećih proizvoda: nadomjestaka za majčino mlijeko, uključujući i dojenačku formulu; drugih mliječnih, prehrambenih proizvoda i napitaka, uključujući i dopunsku hranu koja se daje preko bočice, kada se promiču ili prodaju ili na neki drugi način predstavljaju prikladnima, uz preinake ili bez njih, za uporabu kao djelomični ili potpuni nadomjestak za majčino mlijeko; bočica za hranjenje i duda. On se takoder odnosi na njihovu kvalitetu i informacije o njihovoj uporabi.


i 



> RAZGOVORI O PREHRANI ADAPTIRANIM MLIJEKOM 
> 
> Jedna od osnovnih aktivnosti Udruge je edukacija roditelja po pitanjima koja se tiču roditeljstva, uključujući i aspekt prehrane djece, posebice male djece. U skladu sa činjenicom da je najbolja prehrana novorođenčeta isključivo dojenje do šest mjeseci te nastavak dojenja nakon šest mjeseci uz primjerenu dohranu, cilj Udruge je poticati dojenje u Hrvatskoj, educirati roditelje o njegovoj važnosti te pružati podršku i savjete. Jedna od najuspješnijih i najkvalitetnijih aktivnosti koje RODA provodi u tom području je pružanje savjeta i podrške roditeljima male djece pute SOS telefona za pomoć u dojenju. Putem SOS telefona savjetnice koje su prošle edukaciju o dojenju i savjetovanju o dojenju kroz edukacijski program Udruge RODA odgovaraju na pitanja o dojenju te pružaju praktične i individualne savjete i moguća rješenja problema na koja su majka ili dijete naišli tijekom dojenja. 
> 
> 
> Kod savjetovanja o prehrani dojenčeta RODA za najozbiljnije uzima u obzir činjenicu da, zbog mogućih opasnosti za dijete koje mogu proslijediti od krivog savjetovanja, ono treba biti pruženo od strane stručnih i educiranih osoba po tom pitanju. S tim u skladu edukaciju savjetnica za pomoć u dojenju Udruge RODA teži najvišim standardima kvalitete s ciljem pružanja najbolje moguće podrške uz eliminiranje rizika po zdravlje djeteta kao direktni rezultat podrške pružene roditeljima djeteta od strane savjetnica za pomoć u dojenju. S druge strane, prehrana djeteta adaptiranim mlijekom nije dio edukacije savjetnica za pomoć u dojenju, osim eventualno u kontekstu relaktacije pa je stoga čvrsti stav Udruge RODA da se svi savjeti i pitanja o načinu korištenja adaptiranog mlijeka trebaju uputiti isključivo zdravstvenim djelatnicima koji bi po ovom pitanju trebali imati zadovoljavajuće obrazovanje. 
> 
> 
> Na osnovu toga na ovom forumu, čiji je host Udruga RODA, pružanje ili traženje savjeta ili informacija o prehrani djeteta o adaptiranom mlijeku nije dobrodošlo i biti će obeshrabrivano. Ukoliko trebate informacije u ovom području, molimo da ih ne tražite na ovom forumu već da se savjetujete s liječnikom vašeg djeteta. Razmjena iskustava o prehrani adaptiranim mlijekom također spada u ovo područje i nije dobrodošla na ovom forumu. 
> ...

----------


## nenaa

Draga tina moram ti još jednom i neću više. Ja ne koristim platnene pelene jer zbog stila života nemam za to vremena. I da mogu ne vjerujem da bi ih koristila. Također na MOJU VELIKU ŽALOST, dojila sam dva tjedna. I nemam namjeru komentirati rodinu odluku o nepisanju o ... niti me odluka vrijeđa. Također tu odluku poštujem, i podržavam dojenje jer bi i ja rađe da sam mogla dojila. I pišući samo o tome žene će biti upornije i možda ipak neke uspiju potaknuti mlijeko ili ga zadržati što duže.
Tako da ne stoji tvrdnja da smo svi ovdje protiv pampersa i ostalog navedenog. Bitna je reklama. Da li ti znaš da je reklama na novoj, rtl-u, a na hrt da ne govorim milijunski iznos i to pogotovo za velike kompanije. Njima je u interesu da PRODAJU pampers na bilo koji način, a ne unicef. Radila sam kao komercijalist za jednu veliku kompaniju i sjećam se kad je šefica iz marketinga rekla "smislit ću nešto dobro da im se (kupcima) srca kidaju, možda mi i godišnja premija uleti". Bolje bi bilo da su taj milijun dva tri kuna dali unicefu plus kunu od paketa i bez reklame. cjepili bi pola Afrike.
Tako mislim i ne mogu si pomoći. I neću više reći ni riječi.

----------


## pujica

> ne razumijem zašto vama toliko smeta pampersova reklama.


zato sto je neeticna (kampanja kao takva) sama po sebi

----------


## njokica

> šala
> 
> pampers se prodao kroz unicef
> 
> kako jedna svjetska dobrotvorna organizacija može podržavati zagađivača?
> 
> novci su novci .. ali opet.. mogli su Milku nagovoriti
> ja bih se odma žrtvovala


Mislim da na reklami piše neš kao 'Unicef ne podržava Pampers već Pampers podržava Unicef' i to u fineprintu iza opisa akcije. Inače i ja mislim da je, iza kulisa, jedna jedina namjera povećanje profita pomoću sažaljenja roditelja   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## pomikaki

> cvijeta73 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Tina406 prvotno napisa
> ...


a baš me zanima da li će se vratiti na staru cijenu kad završi akcija. Kladila bih se da neće; dakle u jednom imamo i poskupljenje i promociju na račun nekih cjepiva za koja zapravo neće izdvojiti ništa. 

Dakle to je navlakuša za one koji koriste recimo babylove da kupe P., u nadi da će ga i dalje koristiti ako im se svidi, a k tome i tobože razlog za povećanje cijene.

Nenaa ima pravo, ona reklama košta užasno puno, mogli su tu lovu dati u humanitarne svrhe. Meni Unicef samo gubi kredibilitet s ovakvim akcijama, nekad sam gledala da kupujem njihove čestitke i poklončiće a sad se baš pitam da li ta lova ide kamo treba. Jako mi je sumnjiv način na koji se reklamiraju.

----------


## Tina406

> a baš me zanima da li će se vratiti na staru cijenu kad završi akcija. Kladila bih se da neće; dakle u jednom imamo i poskupljenje i promociju na račun nekih cjepiva za koja zapravo neće izdvojiti ništa.
> 
> Dakle to je navlakuša za one koji koriste recimo babylove da kupe P., u nadi da će ga i dalje koristiti ako im se svidi, a k tome i tobože razlog za povećanje cijene.


Cijena pampersica bez znaka unicefa je i dalje stara ista cijena. Skuplje su za 1 kn samo pampersice za uncefovim znakom. Ne moraš ih kupiti ako ne želiš.   :Kiss:

----------


## darva

Po meni je akcija u nacelu pozitivna, ali provedba(poskupljenje pelena za 1 kunu i njihova donacija 0,007 kn) je gadljiva. Isto tako i reklama sa linka,gnjusno!   :Sad:

----------


## kljucic

*tina406* meni stvarno nije jasno što tebi nije jasno. Govorimo o reklamama kojima "cilj opravdava sredstva". Dakle, reklame koje su u potpunosti neetične. Ne vodimo raspravu "plastične" vs. platnene, a onoočemusenesmijepričat nitko nije niti spomenuo. Ja stvarno ne vidim smisao tvog komentiranja koji se svodi na čisto provociranje. Prvo na pdf-u o dojenju, a sada i ovdje? Zašto si se uopće registrirala na forum sa čijim se pravilima ne slažeš i zašto sudjeluješ u raspravama kad je očito da "ne dišeš" kao većina ovdje?
A posebno su me iziritirale tvoje "puse" na kraju svakog posta. Ne shvaćam njihovu bit nikako.
Ne mislim se dalje upuštat sa tobom u raspravu, ovo su sve retorička pitanja.
Oprostite na OT, ali već duže vrijeme pratim i nisam se mogla suzdržat da ne komentiram.

----------


## Mukica

> a baš me zanima da li će se vratiti na staru cijenu kad završi akcija. Kladila bih se da neće; dakle u jednom imamo i poskupljenje i promociju na račun nekih cjepiva za koja zapravo neće izdvojiti ništa.
> 
> Dakle to je navlakuša za one koji koriste recimo babylove da kupe P., u nadi da će ga i dalje koristiti ako im se svidi, a k tome i tobože razlog za povećanje cijene.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Cijena pampersica bez znaka unicefa je i dalje stara ista cijena. Skuplje su za 1 kn samo pampersice za uncefovim znakom. Ne moraš ih kupiti ako ne želiš.


pa nista ne moramo kupit ako to ne zelimo, ali ne radi se o tome
radi se o tome da se pod humanitarno provlaci profit i to kroz medjunarodnu humanitarnu organizaciju 
radi se o tome da se recimo na ovom topicu o tome razgovara, a da tisuce ljudi koji samo vide unicefov znak na necem misle da rade dobru stvar jer vjeruju da je to sto cine dobro, ali kad malo bolje razmislis.. je li UISTINU?

----------


## nenaa

> *tina406* meni stvarno nije jasno što tebi nije jasno. Govorimo o reklamama kojima "cilj opravdava sredstva". Dakle, reklame koje su u potpunosti neetične. Ne vodimo raspravu "plastične" vs. platnene, a onoočemusenesmijepričat nitko nije niti spomenuo. Ja stvarno ne vidim smisao tvog komentiranja koji se svodi na čisto provociranje. Prvo na pdf-u o dojenju, a sada i ovdje? Zašto si se uopće registrirala na forum sa čijim se pravilima ne slažeš i zašto sudjeluješ u raspravama kad je očito da "ne dišeš" kao većina ovdje?
> A posebno su me iziritirale tvoje "puse" na kraju svakog posta. Ne shvaćam njihovu bit nikako.
> Ne mislim se dalje upuštat sa tobom u raspravu, ovo su sve retorička pitanja.
> Oprostite na OT, ali već duže vrijeme pratim i nisam se mogla suzdržat da ne komentiram.


Sorry, ali X u potpunosti.

----------


## pomikaki

> Ja stvarno ne vidim smisao tvog komentiranja koji se svodi na čisto provociranje. Prvo na pdf-u o dojenju, a sada i ovdje? Zašto si se uopće registrirala na forum sa čijim se pravilima ne slažeš i zašto sudjeluješ u raspravama kad je očito da "ne dišeš" kao većina ovdje?


ne moraju svi disati kao jedan, kad bi svi mislili jednako, ne bi imali o čemu raspravljati... ja bih jedino bila sretnija s malo boljim argumentima od strane oponenta u raspravi   :Grin:   :Razz:

----------


## kljucic

> kljucic prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja stvarno ne vidim smisao tvog komentiranja koji se svodi na čisto provociranje. Prvo na pdf-u o dojenju, a sada i ovdje? Zašto si se uopće registrirala na forum sa čijim se pravilima ne slažeš i zašto sudjeluješ u raspravama kad je očito da "ne dišeš" kao većina ovdje? 
> 
> 
> ne moraju svi disati kao jedan, kad bi svi mislili jednako, ne bi imali o čemu raspravljati... ja bih jedino bila sretnija s malo boljim argumentima od strane oponenta u raspravi


Upravo to. Ovaj dio o "disanju" se više odnosio na način raspravljanja.

Ali ipak, zar na ovom forumu ima smisla raspravljati o tome zašto se ne smije raspravljati o onomočemusenesmijeraspravljati kad smo tu raspravu prošli već x puta? I to onda spominjati na ovoj temi :?
Jednostavno ne shvaćam zašto se pojedinci uporno javljaju na teme na kojima se raspravlja o nečemu što apriori odbacuju?

----------


## marta

Zasto se ne bi javljali? Bar covjek postane svjestan da ima i onih koji drugacije razmisljaju.

----------


## kljucic

> Zasto se ne bi javljali? Bar covjek postane svjestan da ima i onih koji drugacije razmisljaju.


Da, ali onda se očekuje argumentirana rasprava, a ne ovako. Ne znam kako bih to drugačije opisala.

----------


## fegusti

onaj tko je stvarno human (ne mislim na pojedince) uplatit će direktno unicefu i šutjeti. 

...ako sam dobro skužila, te pelene koje se kupuju sa svrhom uplate unicefu su skuplje za kunu pa se pitam koja je uloga pampersa (osim reklamne)e kada unicef ima svoj račun na koji mu se može direktno uplatiti?
ajd još nekako da su po istoj cijeni, ali ovako... :/

----------


## fegusti

htjedoh reći da pampers u tom slučaju ne daje svoju lovu, ne odriče se svog dijela novca, već ga izvlači direktno iz džepova kupaca usput naplaćujući svoju reklamu.

----------


## koryanshea

... a koliko sam shvatila, unicef dobiva puno manje od kune po kupljenom paketu... tako da pampers ima win-win: vecu prodaju i vecu zaradu po prodanom! a unicef ima.. gnusanje, bas zalosno, ne znam tko im se ovoga sjetio...

----------


## nenaa

> htjedoh reći da pampers u tom slučaju ne daje svoju lovu, ne odriče se svog dijela novca, već ga izvlači direktno iz džepova kupaca usput naplaćujući svoju reklamu.


Da ustvari potpuno si u pravu. Oni u reklami kažu vi kupite paket a pampers daruje kunu... Ne daruje pampers nego mi kupci, a pampers neka uzme svoj novac pa neka uplati. Pritom može i bez reflektofa.

----------


## pomikaki

ukratko, unicef reklamira pampersice! A Pampers ne daje ništa!

----------

